# Meet Moi!



## RatsWorld-09 (Apr 10, 2012)

Heres,Moi my friend! Ill upload photos of his brother Demi soon. But just a lil desc. About the boys..Moi and Demi Are actually brothers,They were feeders but we saved them. Moi is so trusting and so is Demi. Although Moi kisses (licks) me alot! But at least its because he trusts me. 






^-^


----------



## Mazlet (Feb 2, 2012)

He is beautiful, I would love to take my girls outside when it's warm but have no outside space at the moment and would be scared of them escaping. What is the play pen if you don't mind me asking??


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Mazlet said:


> He is beautiful, I would love to take my girls outside when it's warm but have no outside space at the moment and would be scared of them escaping. What is the play pen if you don't mind me asking??


I agree, he's a nice rat. He looks almost like a guinea pig


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

Gorgeous rat! And nice photographs! I would love to have my ratties outside like that. I'm also curious as to what kind of playpen you have.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I love the photos! He is a beautiful rat


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

ooOOoooo
I'm also going to ask what that little pen is you have them in. Looks very effective


----------



## autumnrek23 (Dec 8, 2011)

He's so beautiful!


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow, great photos! He's gorgeous!


----------



## RatsWorld-09 (Apr 10, 2012)

Mazlet said:


> He is beautiful, I would love to take my girls outside when it's warm but have no outside space at the moment and would be scared of them escaping. What is the play pen if you don't mind me asking??


Hey Mazlet  Thank you! I used this: 
http://www.tscpets.com/100-29.html?productid=100-29&channelid=BIZRA  Or you could use the top of your rats cage. If you can take a top off. I do that at times.


----------



## RatsWorld-09 (Apr 10, 2012)

Arashi said:


> I agree, he's a nice rat. He looks almost like a guinea pig


Wow thankyou! ^_^


----------



## RatsWorld-09 (Apr 10, 2012)

glider11 said:


> Gorgeous rat! And nice photographs! I would love to have my ratties outside like that. I'm also curious as to what kind of playpen you have.


http://www.tscpets.com/100-29.html?productid=100-29&channelid=BIZRA I use this but like i said you could just use the top of your cage if you think it would work!


----------



## RatsWorld-09 (Apr 10, 2012)

JessyGene said:


> I love the photos! He is a beautiful rat


Thankyou!


----------



## RatsWorld-09 (Apr 10, 2012)

http://www.tscpets.com/100-29.html?productid=100-29&channelid=BIZRA But you could you the top of you cage!


----------



## RatsWorld-09 (Apr 10, 2012)

autumnrek23 said:


> He's so beautiful!


Wow! Thankyou!


----------



## RatsWorld-09 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------

